# Alternative music



## light tear drop (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey everyone this post is for anyone who wants to share their fav alternative bands and songs some good alternative bands are (Starset, MCR, Falloutboy, Get scared ,Greenday) Enjoy!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

i wouldn't really call Falloutboy and Greenday alternative that's more college rock  

to me Alt bans are more Tool,Alice in Chains,Stone temple pilots, etc


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i wouldn't really call Falloutboy and Greenday alternative that's more college rock
> 
> to me Alt bans are more Tool,Alice in Chains,Stone temple pilots, etc


just anything along the lines of the bands I listed are great those were just examples


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> just anything along the lines of the bands I listed are great those were just examples



idk if the definition of alternative bands has changed then i feel like this right now 






any way the only song i really like in the style you mentioned is probably this 





i'm more of a grunge, metal, rock person


----------



## Ivyy (Jul 1, 2017)

quite different than the other bands mentioned here so far but.... glass animals! they are great! highly recommend.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 1, 2017)

As @GreenZone mentioned, the term "alternative rock" got quite skewed during the 2000s. It used to be kind of an umbrella term for weird and experimental movements in rock - stuff like Radiohead, Pixies or My Bloody Valentine. Majority of the bands mentioned in the post are pretty much polar opposite of alternative, since they're made mainly with mainstream audience in mind and rely heavily on established trends in popular rock music (which isn't bad in itself, and there are some great pop-rock bands out there - it's just, well, not something you can call alt-rock or alt-metal).

If you want some good contemporary alternative, check out bands like Queens of the Stone Age, Arcade Fire or Interpol - they really know their stuff.









If anything that fits your style more (pop punk/pop rock territory), I'll suggest to check out Jeff Rosenstock, he makes some really great stuff, and there's enough both in catchy, danceable riffs and clever songwriting to be interesting for casual and snobby listeners alike c:




Also, Weezer, if being very selective. Their first two albums (_Blue Album_ and _Pinkerton_) are fantastic and considered classics, then they made a *lot* of crap, but during 2014, they finally got themselves together and made a couple of good ones (_Everything Will Be Alright in the End_ and _White Album_). As long as you're not going to check out the crappy part of their discography, you should be fine


----------



## Tavelius (Jul 1, 2017)

I've recently came across a band I would consider indie and I quite enjoy them. Unfortunately they are relativelly new so they only have one album.


----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 4, 2017)

I agree about weezer. The first two albums are shockingly good. I particularly enjoy pinkerton. If you liked those, I'd recommend the rentals. The pixies are great, as are the Jesus and Mary chain, the velvet underground, primus, dinosaur jr. and that dog, just to name a few. A local act that I'd say is worth checking out is a Pittsburgh band called "pet clinic". I saw them at the arts festival and they were great.


----------



## DzahnDragon (Jul 4, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm more of a grunge, metal, rock person



Yeah! Grunge fans represent!

On topic, I would have to agree the definition of alt rock has been muddied. It's almost meaningless now except to differentiate from the Katy Perrys and Adeles of the world (which for the record, I enjoy as well!)

You can find some pretty cool stuff if you broaden your horizons a bit. Check some of these out if you're interested.





If you're looking for a straight-up rock vibe.






If you like a little math rock with your emo.






If you want a little soul and noir style with your grunge.


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 29, 2018)

I am a HUGE fan of grunge, Dave Grohl is amazing (in my opinion) and I think Cris Cornell has an amazing voice. A cool alternative band that I like is Radiohead (I recommend the album OK Computer.)


----------



## DivinePrince (Oct 1, 2018)

... do you mean alt rock, or just non mainstream music in general?


----------



## NigelMorgan (Oct 9, 2018)

I sort of toss most of the music I listen to into the "alt/rock" category, since a lot of the time its hard to pin down a better genre to describe it.

Anyway, Blur is my favorite band and the first I ever really got into. The lead singer of Blur, Damon Albarn, went on to co-create Gorillaz (which I also really like), and Damon is sort of my life hero. Blur's earlier music in the albums Leisure and Modern Life is Rubbish has a more light rock style. This song, Sing, isn't a particularly good example of this style, but it's one of my favorite songs.






As time progressed their sound became a lot more experimental with 13 and the self-titled album. The Universal is a great example of this and an awesome song about what the future may hold.






The band disbanded in the early 2000s, but the original group came back together for a final send-off in 2015 with the album The Magic Whip. Mirrorball is my favorite from it, it's so sad and serene.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdq0EPkzVnI





There's other groups I like such as Wavves, FIDLAR, and the previously mentioned Gorillaz, but I'm not entirely sure if they fit in the alternative category.


----------



## Yumus (Oct 16, 2018)

Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger

Kind of like a 90s alternative. Loved this since I was a kid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 17, 2018)




----------

